
Facebook: No plans to sue employers asking for your password - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-no-plans-to-sue-employers-asking-for-your-password/10802?tag=mantle_skin;content
======
endtime
I hope no one stops employers from doing this - great way to figure out who
not to work for.

------
apawloski
I'm not very familiar with the legal community, but is there a reason they
would have to clarify this? I feel like this undermines their position
significantly -- from "we will actively try to stop this" to "we don't like
this and really hope people don't do it."

Without the legal threat, why would an offending company give this a second
thought?

~~~
DannyBee
As a lawyer, I can tell you their grounds to actually sue employers here are
fairly flimsy (grounds for _individuals_ to sue are greater). The likelihood
is that they would look a lot worse when they don't sue a lot of folks,
especially after they said they would, so they need to backpedal.

~~~
apawloski
But regardless of whether they actually have grounds, I guess my question is
still: why do they need to backpedal publicly? That is, why can't they just
say "we're going to sue" and then not? Is that just a faux pas in the legal
community, or is there a legal reason why?

------
kaonashi
Gee, thanks for that completely empty gesture there guys.

~~~
Helianthus
It's not completely empty. It boosts the authority of facebook users to deny
employers' requests.

Maybe not as much as we'd like, but it's still something.

------
gnu8
Too bad. The stick is the only thing businesses understand.

------
jrockway
This is what lawyers always say. "Do or do not. There is no will."

------
mecha
Employers already have excessive power and authority over job applicants.
There needs to be some laws in place to purge the information they collect on
candidates.

------
pimeys
Why would my employer want to have my Facebook account and what happens if I'm
not in Facebook at all? Too suspicious to hire?

